# Trains for sale



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking to sell the following Locos:
Accucraft Heisler-Unsteamed: $2850 OBO plus Shipping
Bowande G-5-Steamed, but in excellent running and cosmetics: $2150 plus shipping
Accucraft LEW Southern 1:19, very little use. Excellent running and cosmetics $1625 plus shipping
Contact [email protected] in Los Angeles


----------



## steev (Jun 11, 2008)

Bowande still available?
PM me......


----------



## Greg Brown (Sep 22, 2021)

All pieces are still available for bidding as for right now.


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

steev said:


> Bowande still available?
> PM me......


Yes


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

Email me


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

Heisler and Bowande sold through ebay


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Try posting the LEW on Gscalecentral.net. Lots of UK guys there. Shipping is horrible, but only a small proportion of the cost of the loco. And the UK price for the LEW was probably £1625 GBP, so they'll think they are getting a bargain as you are only charging £1211, and that difference covers the shipping!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Pete, do not forget about the import duties, tax, etc... Zubi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

zubi said:


> Pete, do not forget about the import duties, tax, etc... Zubi


Yes, it's amazing what they get hit with in the UK, compared with here in the USA. I think someone told me they get charged an 'administration fee' by Customs for working out the fees!!

However, I still think suspect the as-new US price of "Lew" was somewhat less than the UK price (no 20% VAT for a start,) therefore the used price should also be lower. As the GBP has recovered a bit from its slump, I think there could be a good deal.

There certainly aren't a lot of L&B modellers over here!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Pete, custom brokers take a provision, this is the case in the UK and in EU, etc. The total can be quite overwhelming. Unaware of this, I once ordered a box of five vinyl records ($150) to be shipped to EU where I was trapped by COVID and had to pay an equivalent of the price+shipping (+100%)!! Japan customs are much more gentle on my pocket... Zubi (L&B passionate - among many other NG prototypes)


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

All sold


----------

